# Hobby 700 Window blind catches



## Fugglestick

I have a couple of broken window blind catches on my Hobby 700, and cant get any from my supplier. They want to supply a whole window cassette!!. Does anyone know a Hobby breaker, or supply point. Many thanks.


----------



## carol

Fugglestick said:


> I have a couple of broken window blind catches on my Hobby 700, and cant get any from my supplier. They want to supply a whole window cassette!!. Does anyone know a Hobby breaker, or supply point. Many thanks.


Fugglestick, have you tried the main importer (if it is different to your dealer) or failing that contacting Hobby in Germany direct, - always worth a try

Carol


----------



## Fugglestick

Hello

Yes, tried Brownhills who supplied it...Why do I keep using them.....their service is so rubbish. Once they have sold the van thats it. [Thats a story on its own...] Tried Hobby in Germany no joy. JIts just that I thought what happens to all the destroyed vans, maybe they are canabalised perhaps. Spares must be available somewhere. Paul


----------



## angie

Hi Fugglestick,

Lowdham Leisure at Gunthorpe, Notts is now the main dealer for Hobby motorhomes. Maybe they may be able to help or give some info,

Angie
We too have a Hobby 700, great van  we love it !


----------



## carol

Are Brownhills, still the importers for Hobby? They lost one of their franchises recently, but can't recall which one.

Well hope someone on here can help my other thought if you mean the pull down blinds is these are you seitz.... 

We did have one break on the Hymer, we were able to use one from the side that was OK, and put the slightly broken one up on the side.

Look in Yellow Pages, under car breakes, or caravan breakers, it is just quite possible that they will have something similar...

Carol


----------



## Fugglestick

Thanks all of you for your help. I found Hobby in Germany pretty useless, they referred me to Hobby UK, who dont support Hobby vans!. 

Then I contacted Lowdams who "think" they support them, but not really sure if they have taken over from Brownhills. Still waiting for Lowdams return telephone call...4 hours ago. 

Not really impressed by any of them to be honest. Great van let down by poor aftersales. Guess wont be buying another Hobby, but as if they care. Will traul Peterborough the end of the month.


----------



## 101776

Try Camper Uk at Lincoln, they are nothing to do with Hobby, but are pretty good at sourcing parts, they tried really hard to help me with a shower tray some time ago....

If you don't have any luck, try contacting a German dealer, it will be a long drawn out affair....I have had two Hobbys in the past and parts are a pain...they only buy in what they intend to use on production line and no one seems to have any stock of spares.....

Which infuriated me as they are lovely vans...


----------



## JayJay

*Hobby Spares*

I Had a Hobby 750 and got parts from a company called AMBERGATE CARAVANS. They supply Hobby Caravans and were very helpful. Their telephone no. 01733853900. they are based in yorkshire. Postcode DE56 2EP.
Regards 
JayJay


----------



## Fugglestick

*Hobby Spares*

Hello all
Thanks again for your help and replies. Definitely no help from Germany and the main importers. No go. They will supply the whole window cassette, only £290!!!! but not the catches. This is really infuriating because they probably only cost a few quid to make. Someone out there must make them. Anyway, I am trying to source some and will let you know when [if!] I find them. Am trying Ambergate at the moment. Thanks again all of you. Much appreciated.


----------



## 101405

*PARTS*

Try this, Narbonne acceseoires, www.narbonneaccessoires.fr they have a Great stock of parts over7500 . for campingcars.


----------



## 101405

*parts*

sorry
re Narbonne/accessoires on line site not a patch on catalogue, if you in France and see one of their sites call in a get a parts catalogue

You could try seitz who make the blinds(part of dometic /electrolux)


----------



## LandCruiser

Have you tried O'Leary Motorhomes - they have masses of bits 'n bobs: www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
and these folks are good for Seitz, who make the blinds: 
www.obrienscamping.co.uk/Seitz.htm

Brian.


----------

